# V52 Error on Bolt+



## JOSHSKORN (Aug 27, 2015)

Today, I got a V52 error on my Bolt+, and unfortunately it jacked up my whole TiVo network, considering I have 2 TiVo MInis.

i contacted Frontier FiOS (formerly Verizon FiOS, I live in California...and yeah I'm sorry, too), they basically went through my M-Card information, found that they had different information and I re-paired my M-Card and my Bolt+. Still the same problem. Frontier gave no mention as to if there was a connection problem (i.e. FiOS TV was up or down). My Internet and Phone still worked fine.

I then realized I had a DVR back from when I was still with Verizon, I forgot the model number, re-connected it and it stated that it would take up to 15 minutes to update. Still, the screen is black...after a good 40 minutes.

I guess my question is, how can I know for certain that there's a problem with FiOS TV? I can't seem to find any information online about anyone reporting an outage. Considering I'm seeing a problem on both my Bolt+ and my Verizon DVR, I am currently at a loss. My Verizon DVR has no error messages, just a black screen. Maybe it's still not done updating...I'm not totally sure. However, the digital readout does show that I'm changing channels when I do so. I think the model is a Motorola 7232-P2.


----------



## Fant (Sep 1, 2016)

Do you have a Verizon router too or are you using your own?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fcfc2 (Feb 19, 2015)

All of the Verizon boxes require either a Verizon router or some type of MoCA connection to get their guide data, without that, they may not be able to display anything.


----------



## mattyro7878 (Nov 27, 2014)

You can go to "isitdownnow"? It is a website that tells you about outages for any and all things. Websites, utilities.


----------



## JOSHSKORN (Aug 27, 2015)

Hi all. I actually have Frontier coming out next Wednesday. I should've threatened that I could cancel Frontier and have Spectrum set up much faster than waiting around a week for Frontier to finally show up but hey, that is a topic for another forum.

Basically, Frontier had sent me up a level in support and the techs there determined there was some sort of line issue. They did ask me the exact error on my TiVo. I also had both a Verizon DVR and TiVo plugged in to two separate coax cables. How my house is laid out, these two particular spots where I can connect via coax are split right after the ONT. I might have a bad splitter right there (as in, it just "went bad"), but Frontier will figure that out. Anyhow, both the TiVo and the Verizon DVR had the exact same issue, that is...no sound, no picture, but showed Program Data (i.e. what channel I'm tuned to and what program is on that channel). I say Verizon DVR because it was issued to me while i was still under Verizon, before the Frontier changeover. I've since plugged the DVR in to test it since being under Frontier, and it has worked since. That said, two boxes with the exact same issue...leads me to believe that the boxes are fine but I have a connection problem somewhere between Frontier and the first splitter in my house. I do have an extra splitter laying around, that I might try to use to see if this fixes the problem, but it's hard for me to get to, since I'm disabled. It's the same splitter I used at two other splits in my house, which ridded me of another error...I forgot what the actual error was at that point in time, if it was also V52 or not.


----------

